# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  AS 2/3 s odvojivim naslonom

## sillyme

Ima netko preporuku za AS koja se jednostavno pretvara iz boostera s naslonom u onaj bez, pa da se relativno jednostavno po potrebi mijenja iz jednog u drugi? Isofix je nebitan, samo da je neka kvalitetnija marka tipa roemer, cybex i sl.
Rado bih cula necije iskustvo,  jer po ducanima nije neka sreca s izborom, bar koliko sam ja gledala, a pute proizvodjaca nisu garancija kaoliko je to u praksi jednostavna operacija ...

----------


## Jelka

Cybex Solution-X, fakat je ok. Baš sam jučer na našoj stavljala i skidala.

----------


## lukab

peg perego
nisam još probala skidati ali ne izgleda kao neka nauka
ima i isofix

----------


## sillyme

Na kraju sam uzela Roemer Kid II, razdvajanje jos nisam isprobala ali ona je zadovoljna da joj je udobna i lijepa, malo cak i smanjila grintanje da se nitko drugi iz razreda vise ne vozi u as  :Grin:  - valjda jer sam joj dokazala kako je bez as reze pojas po vratu i kako bolje vidi dok sjedi u njoj i kako moze fino odspavati u voznji.

----------


## Riječanka

> peg perego
> nisam još probala skidati ali ne izgleda kao neka nauka
> ima i isofix


mi smo upravo uzeli takvu s isofixom, nismo skidali, ali ni meni se ne čini da bi to trebao biti problem. u drugom autu imamo MC, jednostavno je odvojiva i to isprobano.

----------

